# Stuck in France



## LongdogCymru (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, I "found" this forum as a direct result of the dreaded Fiat Ducato 5th gear syndrome...... I was a few miles north of Brive at the time!

I have a 2001 Hymer 524 Swing on a Fiat 2.8 JTD base.

Ah well, the 'van is in a local garage and hopefully, it will be repaired by tomorrow. The garage owner is well aware of the issue and has ordered we bits for me, and, every cloud has a silver lining, the new bits are the so-called upgrade parts that lower 5th gear and make it far more useable.

Until then, we shall partake of the local grape and prepare ourselves to proceed on our way on a French Black Saturday with a considerably lighter wallet, less weight for that' van to carry.

I did a Google search and came across this forum and found it really useful, hence I have joined and will certainly be posting as and when I can.

Thanks to all previous posters who took time to record their 5th gear faults. Now to look for a decent aire on the way to Biscarosse!


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 2, 2013)

Update, the van has been repaired with the lower, "upgraded" gear and synchro ring set. There was an oil leak from the end casing after it was put back together so the garage has asked me to take it in again tomorrow morning to be checked. 

Ah well, it's a Black Saturday on French roads, could be a long day...... lol


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, good luck, hope you get back safely.  Is he a repairer you can recommend / post details on here for others?


----------



## lebesset (Aug 3, 2013)

LongdogCymru said:


> Update, the van has been repaired with the lower, "upgraded" gear and synchro ring set. There was an oil leak from the end casing after it was put back together so the garage has asked me to take it in again tomorrow morning to be checked.
> 
> Ah well, it's a Black Saturday on French roads, could be a long day...... lol



no upgrade about it ; both gears were always available ...hymer specified the 'long' gear as they thought it better on motorhomes ...I'm happy to say 
and both are still available it seems


----------



## lotty (Aug 4, 2013)

welcome to the site and I hope you have no further trouble with your gear!


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 9, 2013)

lebesset said:


> no upgrade about it ; both gears were always available ...hymer specified the 'long' gear as they thought it better on motorhomes ...I'm happy to say
> and both are still available it seems



Hi, yes, my 5th gear is restored. According to FIAT Main dealerships in France, the extra tall top gear set is not available, (I believe these are 56T and 33T, I may be wrong here but this is what 
I understand), the lower, so-called upgrade gears are 54T and 35T

Now I found the tall 5th gear too high and was always having to change down, now my 'van sits at an indicated 65mph @ 2500 rpm rather than an indicated 65mph @ 2100rpm and is much happier for it. My new 5th gear is lower and much more usable and I'm a happy bunny albeit with a lighter wallet!


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 9, 2013)

lotty said:


> welcome to the site and I hope you have no further trouble with your gear!



Thanks for the welcome, it seems to be a really good site


----------



## johnmac185 (Aug 9, 2013)

LongdogCymru said:


> Hi, yes, my 5th gear is restored. According to FIAT Main dealerships in France, the extra tall top gear set is not available, (I believe these are 56T and 33T, I may be wrong here but this is what
> I understand), the lower, so-called upgrade gears are 54T and 35T
> 
> Now I found the tall 5th gear too high and was always having to change down, now my 'van sits at an indicated 65mph @ 2500 rpm rather than an indicated 65mph @ 2100rpm and is much happier for it. My new 5th gear is lower and much more usable and I'm a happy bunny albeit with a lighter wallet!



glad your fixed now,,this should be a better run and save a dram or two on fuel also,,John


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 9, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> glad your fixed now,,this should be a better run and save a dram or two on fuel also,,John



Thanks, yes you're right! I already noticed that the fuel gauge is not falling as quickly as it used to! 

Result! lol


----------



## driftwood (Aug 10, 2013)

*History repeats itself*

Fingers crossed with the repairs!
2 years ago my Talbot borked its driveshafts in Dieppe after 9,000 miles through Russia and the Ukraine. Took a week for repairs and cost 1,000 Euros :-(


----------



## LongdogCymru (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I got home without further incident. Had a good few days at Biscarosse Plage before heading north and climbing the Dune de Pila on the way, (what was I thinking?), but it was worth it just for the views alone.
A little trundle north and a night at Ingrandes north of Chatellerault, then on past Le Mans and a ramble through Normandy before the Brittany Ferries crossing back to Portsmouth.
I noticed that fuel consumption was much better when driving on the French RN roads and a little better when back on the UK treadmill that is the M4 back into Wales. Please don't ask specific figures, I'm not an anorak with regard to fuel consumption it's just that I noticed my trip mileage was higher when compared to the position of the fuel gauge needle and that's good enough for me! lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad you made it back, Longdog (although I bet you wish you were still away!   )

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Gemani2 (Aug 16, 2013)

5th gear syndrome?? Glad you made it back   but now you've got me thinking as we've  just bought a 1989 hymer  644 fiat DUCATO with column change...being a woman ( no comments please if I sound thick) but will the 5th gear thingy be an issue for us ? Never heard of it before , is it only on certain ages of van and what do look out for ?


----------

